# What does NPP feel like?



## TrenMasterFlex (May 21, 2011)

Reaching about the half way point of my cycle on test, Dbol, proviron right now about to hit the meat of the cycle and be on test, nandrolone phenylprop, winstrol and proviron. Just curious as to what NPP feels like? and if anyone has any experience with NPP and Winstrol which I hear is a pretty popular combo that'd be nice to get some feedback on that.


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

Shouldn't NPP just feel like deca?


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Shouldn't NPP just feel like deca?



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
if only I knew what that felt like... Great explanation


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 21, 2011)

I haven't messed with deca or NPP yet I just figured I'd run a low dose NPP alongside my Winny to help out with the dry joints that Winny gives you. Or you could look at it as I'm running the Winny alongside my NPP to block the progesterone build up that NPP brings to the table. Either way, the both compliment eachother quite well. I'm not sure what to expect that's all, just looking for some experience here.


----------



## Built (May 21, 2011)

I didn't know you hadn't run deca. Most find it makes their joints feel good. Regarding the buildup of progesterone - I'm not at all convinced of this. 19-nortestosterone is a progestin, which means it attaches to the progesterone receptor, not that it promotes progesterone. My understanding of so-called 19-nor induced gyno is that it is very much a feature of estrogen-primed tissue. In post-partum women, progesterone drops suddenly. In the presence of estrogen-primed tissue, this signals the onset of lactation. If 19-nor doesn't act as strongly on the progesterone receptor as actual progesterone, what may happen is that the body notes a brief rise in progesterone-receptor activation (as 19-nor attaches to the sites) and then a perceived drop in progesterone, because the receptors are busy dealing with the 19-nor. 19-nortestosterone doesn't have as strong of an afinity to the progesterone receptor as progesterone, so if it is not as active, the body could indeed perceive this as a drop in progesterone. 

A man on a cycle has a lot more testosterone in his body, and hence, more aromatase. This will be amplified if he's carrying any excess bodyfat. Toss nandrolone into the mix at this point, and estrogen-primed tissue meets a perceived rise, then drop in progesterone - and knows exactly what's going on: you're having a baby! Voila, lactation. 

Perhaps run a mild SERM before you start on it. Does stanozolol act in this capacity?


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 22, 2011)

Its said that Winny blocks the progesterone build up caused by Deca. So do you think that I'll be okay with running NPP at 250mg a week alongside 30mg Winstrol a day? I'm hoping to keep my sex drive during this.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 22, 2011)

I would run the winny at 50mgs per day and use aromasin at 12.5mgs eod to keep estro down.  The winny should help with prolactin buildup but you should have a prolactin antagonist on hand in case of a flare up.  Prami or Caber would be good to have.  Are you taking oral winny or injectable?  I am using the injectable winny now and I am using it at 75mgs eod.  Orally you will want to use a higher dose IMO.  By the way I don't feel any drying of my joints whatsoever.  I think this is a rare issue some experience.  Not as common as everyone believes it to be.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 22, 2011)

I agree. Winstrol dosent bother me either.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would run the winny at 50mgs per day and use aromasin at 12.5mgs eod to keep estro down.  The winny should help with prolactin buildup but you should have a prolactin antagonist on hand in case of a flare up.  Prami or Caber would be good to have.  Are you taking oral winny or injectable?  I am using the injectable winny now and I am using it at 75mgs eod.  Orally you will want to use a higher dose IMO.  By the way I don't feel any drying of my joints whatsoever.  I think this is a rare issue some experience.  Not as common as everyone believes it to be.



My joints dry out very easily because of the way I diet and train so I get the dry joint affect from cutting orals or dry compounds. I don't really have any way of getting either Caber or Prami. I just figured that Winny would be enough because I'm running such a low dose of NPP that I really didn't think I'd need Caber or Prami, I was thinking of just running it around 200mg a week for the last half just because I want to experience the joint support people talk about. I use Adex EOD I know that Aromasin is better but oh well. Is there any supplements or otc compounds I could get just incase prolactin starts to flare? Good write up TGB


----------



## XYZ (May 23, 2011)

Built said:


> Shouldn't NPP just feel like deca?


 
You would think but no.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 23, 2011)

I'm running NPP right now for the first time ever and it's rather hard to put my finger on how I feel since I'm running several other compounds as well.  If I had to guess, I'm experiencing almost a "euphoric" sensation.  It does not feel like deca when it begins working on you so fast.  It's rather hard to explain, I could give a better analysis if I was runnin it was just test, but I'm not.  Others have told me they get headaches from it, no problems yet.



/V


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 23, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm running NPP right now for the first time ever and it's rather hard to put my finger on how I feel since I'm running several other compounds as well.  If I had to guess, I'm experiencing almost a "euphoric" sensation.  It does not feel like deca when it begins working on you so fast.  It's rather hard to explain, I could give a better analysis if I was runnin it was just test, but I'm not.  Others have told me they get headaches from it, no problems yet.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Right on man, the only things I know what they feel like alone are Proviron, Test, Dbol, and a couple different prohormones. Other than that Everything I've ran have been in stacks and ran with other compounds. So basically all I'm wondering is if I'm in for a fun ride with test, winny, npp, proviron


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (May 23, 2011)

how much are you running of everything


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 24, 2011)

Test500mg a week, Npp either 200 or 250mg a week, Winstrol 30mg ED, Proviron 50mg ED.


----------



## BigBird (May 24, 2011)

NPP feels like warm apple pie...


----------



## maxwkw (May 24, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> Test500mg a week, Npp either 200 or 250mg a week, Winstrol 30mg ED, Proviron 50mg ED.



This is similar to the cycle that I'm planning on running starting next week. Mine is going to be

test prop 400-500mg
NPP 200mg
turinabol 40mg
proviron 50mg


----------

